# Gheenoe 15'4" Project Bream Reaper



## Hsteele (Sep 5, 2013)

I bought a 1988 Gheenoe 15'4" last winter that I intended to only use as a canoe. I swore that I would not buy a motor nor trailer for it, but that did not last long. Here's the transformation.

Pictures from the day I bought the boat.
View attachment 1911

View attachment 1912
View attachment 1913


After using the boat a handful of times, I decided to take advantage of this learning opportunity by fixing some of the worn out spots on the hull (I had never worked with fiberglass and epoxy before).

View attachment 1914


View attachment 1915


I sanded the hull with 80 grit then 120 grit sand paper to prep for the epoxy. My first attempt with the epoxy ended abruptly due to hot temperatures outside. The epoxy and 100 degree heat didn't mix well. You can see how far I made it in the following picture.

View attachment 1916


So I sanded and tried again in a cooler environment.

View attachment 1918


The little bubbles you can see are why people roll and tip epoxy. Knowing that I was going to sand and paint afterwards, I didn't worry about it.

View attachment 1919


I used Duralux Marine Paint in their Pirogue Green color ($13/qt at Home Depot). One quart covered the hull twice.

View attachment 1917


A Yamaha 2 stoke 8 hp outboard popped up on Craigslist that was begging to be on the transom of this boat. It turned out to be a perfect fit and pushes two people with gear 16-18 mph.


----------



## Hsteele (Sep 5, 2013)

The next thing I couldn't turn down on Craigslist was a boat trailer in decent shape. By decent shape I really mean it was a complete POS but it had a frame, newer lights and a decent axle. Some rearranging, turning wrenches and paint provided a throne for my purdy Gheenoe.

View attachment 1921


View attachment 1922


View attachment 1923


View attachment 1924


View attachment 1925


View attachment 1926


Thanks for following along


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

very nice, looks good


----------



## WVonthefly (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice, I need to do about the same for the one I just picked up


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Awesome name! Good work getting it cleaned up. Hauling any motorized boat, however light, in a truck bed gets old quick.

Nate


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Hsteele said:


> I bought a 1988 Gheenoe 15'4" last winter that I intended to only use as a canoe. I swore that I would not buy a motor nor trailer for it, but that did not last long. Here's the transformation.
> 
> I used Duralux Marine Paint in their Pirogue Green color ($13/qt at Home Depot). One quart covered the hull twice.
> 
> A Yamaha 2 stoke 8 hp outboard popped up on Craigslist that was begging to be on the transom of this boat. It turned out to be a perfect fit and pushes two people with gear 16-18 mph.


Man nice boat! I love a Gheenoe, pound for pound / dollar for dollar, I don't think they can be beat! That thing was super clean for not having been registered since 92'!


----------

